

What Entrpreneurs can learn from Thomas the Train - BrandonWatson
http://www.manyniches.com/entrepreneurs/thomas-the-tank-engine-teaches-me-about-business/

======
JeremyChase
I love Thomas.

This article does a good job of getting you motivated to try something, but I
think it forgets the "think" part. Of course you need to get out and do it,
but you also need to consider what you are doing.

Don't cause confusion and delay while doing so, but make sure you think.

~~~
BrandonWatson
Totally agree. Unfortunately, it would seem Thomas seldom thinks about what he
is doing until after the fact. That didn't work for this post. :)

